# Perth vs Melbourne cost of living



## attila_the_gorilla

Hi guys, only just registered on the site because wondering how these two places compare in cost of living. Rent, food, utilities, used cars etc.
Having a look on property rental sites and whatever I can find, but hopefully there's a few of you here with current firsthand experience of both cities.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Wanderer

The WA resources industry boom has reportedly upped demand for housing in Perth and people earning good money in the resources sector able to pay so you could find prices higher than Melbourne but you will find significant variance within each city so check with something like www.domain.com.au.
Likewise quite a few food items could be more expensive given additional transport costs.
Cars, not a huge difference.


----------



## Philip

I would also add that you are far more isolated in Perth. I've never been there, but it does look nice. The rental market in Melbourne has been insane for the last few years with rapidly rising rents, though it seems to have eased off now. I can vouch for Melbourne being a great place to live...


----------



## Alexdolman

Melbourne is a great place to live haven't been to perth but it looks nice, i know a few people that have been all said it was good for a holiday but couldn't live there.


----------



## pencilpusher

I'd go with Alex on melbourne...my kinda place. Melbourne is great and love the people.

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## jeremyh

*movimg*



Philip said:


> I would also add that you are far more isolated in Perth. I've never been there, but it does look nice. The rental market in Melbourne has been insane for the last few years with rapidly rising rents, though it seems to have eased off now. I can vouch for Melbourne being a great place to live...


Yeah i agree with you Perth is more of an isolated. Melbourne is the hip city. So try for Melbourne as the rents there are also in the range where one can manage. I heard that you can get $700 rental apartments in Melbourne per week.


----------



## pencilpusher

Yep... the difference between the Perth and Melbourne, can be a long list 
If it's beginning to be such a long list go for Melbourne 
real nice place...Perth also...

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------

